# what is the best oil for a gas generator..



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

My new ginny gives me several recommendations depending on weather....

sae 30, 10w30, 5w30...

I intend to use it when theres an emergency...winter or summer....

which would be the best all around????

I was thinking 5w30.....not sure....


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Perhaps a "middle of the road" weight, but synthetic. That's what I'm planning on. Especially if you need to pull start the generator in winter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If you go with full synthetic 10w30 it shouldn't be a problem 

my tiller came with chart for outdoor temp chart as to what oil to use
but if full synthetic 10w30 was used it required no change 

my tiller is a 7 horse briggs with ohv on a simplicity 7016rt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

start and run 15 minutes every month with a load like a halogen light somthing to give a moderate draw 

there is a reason fire departments start every gas engine every month weather it is used or not. they don't want surprises 

also turn off the fule and let it run dry after disconnecting your load each time , if the load is just a light diconecting is not as important , that is to avoide spikes that could damage electronics , but run it dry carbs run dry need less maintainice than carbs that sit with gas in them. and put stabalizer in the gas used


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Might be over kill but I like the 'good' synthetic stuff.
10-30 is good.
Make sure there is no load on the genny when you start it.
Your being kind to the genny if you let it warm up a bit before applying the load.


----------

